
Ask HN: What is the eng headcount of global Google and FB offices? - rattray
This is one part of the puzzle of evaluating global alternatives to SF (and the US in general).<p>They both list a number of locations:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;careers&#x2F;locations&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;about&#x2F;careers&#x2F;locations&#x2F;<p>but it&#x27;s unclear where the bulk of non-American engineering occurs. Does anyone know?
======
rattray
To answer my own question, after having combed through the above careers
pages:

Facebook:

\- Canada: Nothing.

\- Europe: London only.

\- South America: Nothing.

\- APAC: Nothing listed, though I'm pretty sure they have an engineering
office in Hyderabad.

Google:

\- North America: Waterloo only ("More than 350 engineers expected").

\- Europe: London (biggest), Zurich, Warsaw.

\- South America: Nothing.

\- APAC: Hyderabad, Sydney, Tokyo.

------
dekhn
Zurich is a big non-American engineering office, there is some in Dublin, and
London.

